

Kleiner Perkins' first fund was $8M -- less than most companies raise today - jkopelman
http://redeye.firstround.com/2009/10/vc-back-to-the-future.html

======
pg
According to <http://data.bls.gov/cgi-bin/cpicalc.pl>, $8m in 1972 was the
equivalent of $41m today. They had 4 partners then, so $10m in present day
money per partner. That is definitely lower. Seems like the big funds have at
least 4x that now.

~~~
falsestprophet
When Kleiner Perkins was raising its first fund, it was not an established
brand and the idea of venture capital was still very new. I suspect KPCB would
have liked to raise more.

------
riffer
YC's first fund was a lot smaller than that. It just goes back to the point
that you don't have to launch something with a $100m bling marketing budget to
succeed. If the product/service is right, organic growth can happen very, very
fast.

------
grellas
True, but must be viewed in context (a small IPO in the mid-1980s, for
example, might raise $2M - it was a different world altogether back then).

~~~
jkopelman
But even if you adjust it for inflation, it's still under $50M for a VC
fund...

~~~
grellas
Yes, it is undoubtedly a striking statistic - a really dramatic reflection of
how the VC world has grown.

~~~
ciscoriordan
I think "engorged" might be a better word to use.

